# Deez DIY Magnetic Stirrer



## Dietz (3/5/18)

So about a week ago I decided to make my own Stirrer as I am as tired of Shaking mixes as I am of my Tanks Leaking...

This was supposed to be quite simple...and easy, but so far its been a challenge of Note. This thread will serve as my log on the making of this mixer until I have one that works successfully.

I sat last night until about 12:55 before losing it with this thing that is still not working.

Things Used:
- PC case Fan
- Magnets (from old HDD and name badges)
- 12V power supply
- Stirrer Bar
- few screws and Nuts for spacing
- Tub to house it all in

This is what V1 Looks like:



And in action:



But the Victory was short lived, all my testing was done with Water or Clean PG only so as soon as I Added ANY mix with VG in it, this thing stopped working- The magnet shoots off, or the fan stops, Or the bar doesnt turn, or the fan doesnt turn or this or that, It all gave me the finger last night.

I also tried Various Glasses and Bottles as well as many different containers, cups, jars and so on, I think the shape of the base of these makes a Huge difference as the magnet jumps off due to an imbalance or imperfection on the base of the container/Jar used?

BUT I am determined to Make a successful one, So below are a few reasons why I think it didn't work, V2 will have all updates that I think is causing issues, So stay posted.

*Possible Issues:*
1. *FAN *might not be the best option as the Magnets seem to be pulling the Motors internal magnets and thus causing loss of torque on the fan.
2. *Jar*, Get a Mixing Beker with a FLAT, Thin Base to have the stirrer bar move more freely.
3. *Speed/Switch *needed, To Slowly ramp up the RPMs.
4. Different *magnets *needed as Im using 4 different sets from various things, this might be causing an imbalances magnetic field that throws off the balance of the stirrer bar.

I will tinker some more and update (hopefully before) this weekend.

Any suggestions from you guys who have done this before would be welcome!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> So about a week ago I decided to make my own Stirrer as I am as tired of Shaking mixes as I am of my Tanks Leaking...
> 
> This was supposed to be quite simple...and easy, but so far its been a challenge of Note. This thread will serve as my log on the making of this mixer until I have one that works successfully.
> 
> ...






Busy with a dual stirrer. Reostats is the holdup but found some on http://www.communica.co.za
If the fan starts up to fast the stirrer bar won't "grip". I use magnets salvaged from an old pc harddrive, strong like xxx mints. Glue them on to the fan so it won't move. Flat beaker absolutely a bonus. You can also heat up the vg a tad to change the viscocity and make it easier to stir. I am rethinking my fans though...might go for something with a higher speed

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Also, how far is your fan from the topside of your container?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> So about a week ago I decided to make my own Stirrer as I am as tired of Shaking mixes as I am of my Tanks Leaking...
> 
> This was supposed to be quite simple...and easy, but so far its been a challenge of Note. This thread will serve as my log on the making of this mixer until I have one that works successfully.
> 
> ...



nice one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/5/18)

Hey bud, good on ya for making an effort to klap ye olde DIY stirrer!

I've built one that works fairly well using basically the same principle and you've touched on some valid points for decreased performance. Here are some thoughts:

- *Balance*: The magnets used should be exactly the same size and weight and affixed to the fan at matching distances from the centre, i.e. it needs to be balanced with the magnets in place.
- *Interference*: The position of the affixed magnets should not interfere or alter the existing magnetic fields and/or poles of the fan, as this will negatively affect the effectiveness of the electric motor that drives it.
- *Clearance*: The magnets should be affixed as closely as possible to the underlying motor, and that motor as snugly as possible to the container whilst still ensuring that the magnets never touch the top during operation.
- *Polarity*: It's important to ensure that you first test the magnets' polarity prior to affixing it to the fan to ensure that you make the best possible use of the magnetic fields they provide. Opposing poles will be inefficient.
- *Momentum:* This part should be pretty self explanatory. If you use the smallest fan known to man that you dug off an old laptop CPU, it would have been designed to be energy-efficient and thus won't have amazing torque. The best fan would be an old server fan seeing as they are small in size, but pack a vicious punch in terms of wattage. Alternatively, a larger fan will give you some much needed momentum when the juice gets thick... Please do not get a PWM fan as you won't be able to regulate it's speed as nicely using a voltage drop.

Some extra tips...

- Visit a pet shop and grab yourself a heating pad that they use in snake cages. You get some lekker thin ones. Stick that sucker on top of your DIY stirrer to keep your juice warm and runny.
- A "speed switch" is called a potentiometer, or "pot" for short. The one you require will be based largely on your chosen fan and power source.
- You can opt for a 220V fan, in which case torque will become a moot point AND it will connect nicely in line with your heating pad 

All of the best and good luck!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Reostats ?? How about a traditional volume control. God I miss India, where I used to stay there was a "Electronics street" filled with shops of Electronics goods of all sorts. If u can't get what u want there, u won't get it elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Reostats/


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Reostats ?? How about a traditional volume control. God I miss India, where I used to stay there was a "Electronics street" filled with shops of Electronics goods of all sorts. If u can't get what u want there, u won't get it elsewhere.


Reostat/Potentiometer same thing and its also used in volume control I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

This is my plan, got this cooling pad for my laptop at a local China mall for r70. U get ones with dual fans too. I get a ready made table, may be I will have to change the fan to a more powerful one. But Comes with usb ports so my plan is to power it using mobile chargers or a power bank. To achieve speed control I am looking for a volume control.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Hey bud, good on ya for making an effort to klap ye olde DIY stirrer!
> 
> I've built one that works fairly well using basically the same principle and you've touched on some valid points for decreased performance. Here are some thoughts:
> 
> ...


@SHiBBY I am concerned about the fans I chose. Its normal PC fans 12v. Should I rather go bigger and get it over with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

I think I've just found my new project! 
I plan to go with a 24VDC Fan, though. Already have a power supply and potentiometer. Just need to find a suitable enclosure and some really powerful magnets. Any idea where I can source these?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SHiBBY (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This is my plan, got this cooling pad for my laptop at a local China mall for r70. U get ones with dual fans too. I get a ready made table, may be I will have to change the fan to a more powerful one. But Comes with usb ports so my plan is to power it using mobile chargers or a power bank. To achieve speed control I am looking for a volume control.
> View attachment 130865



I trust that that mesh is not metal... Because it goes without saying that if that's the case, magnets on the fan are not going to work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Hey bud, good on ya for making an effort to klap ye olde DIY stirrer!
> 
> I've built one that works fairly well using basically the same principle and you've touched on some valid points for decreased performance. Here are some thoughts:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the usefull tips!!!
Lol I had to remove one side's magnets after Super gluing it on with the polarity the wrong way , Broke the fan and tried again.
I still have a heating pad from when i had snakes, so that will go into the final version.


----------



## SHiBBY (3/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I think I've just found my new project!
> I plan to go with a 24VDC Fan, though. Already have a power supply and potentiometer. Just need to find a suitable enclosure and some really powerful magnets. Any idea where I can source these?



I see that you're also in Cape Town. Check out Communica or Yebo Electronics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I think I've just found my new project!
> I plan to go with a 24VDC Fan, though. Already have a power supply and potentiometer. Just need to find a suitable enclosure and some really powerful magnets. Any idea where I can source these?


http://www.magnetstore.co.za/

here in CT

The rest I can find http://www.communica.co.za/ , but I want to try and make it without purchasing too much or minimal.


----------



## SHiBBY (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @SHiBBY I am concerned about the fans I chose. Its normal PC fans 12v. Should I rather go bigger and get it over with?



You see, 12V is not the issue. Your car's starter motor is also 12V and it turns your engine over with relative ease. The catch is the wattage of said motor, and conventional PC fans are designed to be quiet ergo they are as efficient as possible. A larger fan will no doubt have a bigger motor because there's more real estate to churn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I trust that that mesh is not metal... Because it goes without saying that if that's the case, magnets on the fan are not going to work.


Ohhh!! It is. Will see if I get a plastic one, this one is for my laptop anyway.
I am still looking for a more a powerful fan too. @Humbolt where did u find urs ?? May be we can get together and build two ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I see that you're also in Cape Town. Check out Communica or Yebo Electronics.


They were on my list yes. Also Mantech should have too. Thanks!



Dietz said:


> http://www.magnetstore.co.za/
> 
> here in CT
> 
> The rest I can find http://www.communica.co.za/ , but I want to try and make it without purchasing too much or minimal.


Cool, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> http://www.magnetstore.co.za/
> 
> here in CT
> 
> The rest I can find http://www.communica.co.za/ , but I want to try and make it without purchasing too much or minimal.



Anyone buying magnets for these stirrers, PLEASE insist on *neodymium* magnets and NOT *ferrite* or *strontium*. They aren't strong enough for what you're looking to do.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> You see, 12V is not the issue. Your car's starter motor is also 12V and it turns your engine over with relative ease. The catch is the wattage of said motor, and conventional PC fans are designed to be quiet ergo they are as efficient as possible. A larger fan will no doubt have a bigger motor because there's more real estate to churn.


Lol, I see. You should've seen me trying to explain to shop owners that I need a potentiometer (before I knew what it was called). Thanks, and please feel free to share any and all tips should you have more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Ohhh!! It is. Will see if I get a plastic one, this one is for my laptop anyway.
> I am still looking for a more a powerful fan too. @Humbolt where did u find urs ?? May be we can get together and build two ??


Haven't bought it yet, but I'll be getting it at AC/DC Dynamics in Paarden Eiland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Seems Like Ive found everything I need from Mantech thats 6Km from my work,  Feel some motivation brewing up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Seems Like Ive found everything I need from Mantech thats 6Km from my work,  Feel some motivation brewing up again.


Including magnets? The magnet store is in Somerset West which is quite a distance away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Including magnets? The magnet store is in Somerset West which is quite a distance away


Yes, the magnet store was the 1st place I looked, but R95 postage for a R30 order is crazy...

So I found it all at Mantech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

And the excitement is back!!
I now have all I need to make V2!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> And the Enthusiasm is back!!
> I now have all I need to make V2!
> 
> View attachment 130874


Where is mantech ?? Also can u tell what parts is what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Oh I get it now, 1st one is the magnet, then the knob and a volume control. What is the ohms on the volume control ??
How much each one cost ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Where is mantech ?? Also can u tell what parts is what


Yes I can tell what the parts are. they are Here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Oh I get it now, 1st one is the magnet, then the knob and a volume control. What is the ohms on the volume control ??
> How much each one cost ??


The potentiometer is at 1K resistance

Parts:
- POT @ R15.30
- Knob @ R7.00
- Magnets @ R14.20 P/Magnet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Yes I can tell what the parts are. they are Here:
> View attachment 130875


Quite near to me. Cost ?


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> And the excitement is back!!
> I now have all I need to make V2!
> 
> View attachment 130874


Those are some BIG magnets, awesome. I'm getting excited here with you. If you build it, they will come...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> The potentiometer is at 1K resistance
> 
> Parts:
> - POT @ R15.30
> ...


U are going to use these magnets on the fan right ?? Still going to use the computer fan ??


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Quite near to me. Cost ?




Parts:
- POT @ R15.30
- Knob @ R7.00
- Magnets @ R14.20 P/Magnet
- The stupid grin on my face @ Priceless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Those are some BIG magnets, awesome. I'm getting excited here with you. If you build it, they will come...


Yeah, Im not messing around this time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> U are going to use these magnets on the fan right ?? Still going to use the computer fan ??


Yes, But Im not going to attach these magnets to the fan directly, Im going to Make a spacer between the magnets and Fan so that the magnets dont affect the Motor's Magnets/torque


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

I miss my treasure (scrap) that I collected over the years and is sitting in my room in India. I have all the parts and tools that I required but just miles away.


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Yeah, Im not messing around this time!





I use these, they are very strong, but like I said, a hard drive has to die for me to get them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130876
> 
> I use these, they are very strong, but like I said, a hard drive has to die for me to get them.


If u want to source these old stuff for cheap is there an ideal place for it ?? I am tired of asking friends/relatives for their scrap when building such things. 
I needed a 3.5 mm audio jack socket to replace on a Bluetooth speaker, can't find it nor can I strip it from somewhere.


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 130876
> 
> I use these, they are very strong, but like I said, a hard drive has to die for me to get them.


I also used those, I work next to a IT company so scored 1 Desktop and 1 laptop drive yesterday, but dropped one set of magnets and they broke, also they where not too strong for my liking (V1 had 2 from a Desktop HDD, 2 from a Laptop HDD and 4 circle neodymium magnets from those name badges)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If u want to source these old stuff for cheap is there an ideal place for it ??


@Faiyaz Cheulkar I have no idea, I found the hard drive in an old external case. It takes some doing getting them out, but worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I also used those, I work next to a IT company so scored 1 Desktop and 1 laptop drive yesterday, but dropped one set of magnets and they broke, also they where not too strong for my liking (V1 had 2 from a Desktop HDD, 2 from a Laptop HDD and 4 circle neodymium magnets from those name badges)


Good to havena comparison now, will start the search for them. Thanks @Dietz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Yes, the magnet store was the 1st place I looked, but R95 postage for a R30 order is crazy...
> 
> So I found it all at Mantech!


I agree, when I saw the shipping I copped out. Are those neo magnets? I don't see them on the mantech site. Perhaps I'm blind, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I agree, when I saw the shipping I copped out. Are those neo magnets? I don't see them on the mantech site. Perhaps I'm blind, though.


Yes they are, I could also not find them on the site, but phoned and the lady confirmed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

What about the stirrer ?? Any way we can DIY those ??? @Dietz @Humbolt can u please post a pic of urs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What about the stirrer ?? Any way we can DIY those ??? @Dietz @Humbolt can u please post a pic of urs?


Im not too sure about that? Might be able to if you stack the circle magnets into a bar? I read yesterday somewhere here that some people are using a Metal bar?

I got one from BLCK vapour, its in this pic in front of the Concentrates:


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Im not too sure about that? Might be able to if you stack the circle magnets into a bar? I read yesterday somewhere here that some people are using a Metal bar?
> 
> I got one from BLCK vapour, its in this pic in front of the Concentrates:


What's inside that stirrer, is it a magnet or a peice of metal ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Im not too sure about that? Might be able to if you stack the circle magnets into a bar? I read yesterday somewhere here that some people are using a Metal bar?
> 
> I got one from BLCK vapour, its in this pic in front of the Concentrates:


@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Try Here

Also Check around in THIS Thread

And I will tag some of the peeps who made one there - @Quakes @Raindance , did you guys Make your stirrer bar or buy one?


----------



## Quakes (3/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Try Here
> 
> Also Check around in THIS Thread
> ...


I used a metal bar, It worked fine, but I didn't use my stirrer for very long but I didn't get any funny tastes from the metal bar. I cleaned it and tested it and it worked 100%.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Quakes said:


> I used a metal bar, It worked fine, but I didn't use my stirrer for very long but I didn't get any funny tastes from the metal bar. I cleaned it and tested it and it worked 100%.


Why did you not use it too long? Did you buy the Nitecore Mixer


----------



## Humbolt (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What about the stirrer ?? Any way we can DIY those ??? @Dietz @Humbolt can u please post a pic of urs?


I plan on buying one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

has anyone tried this ???
https://www.yuppiegadgets.com/produ...p2Pw96CVd33fZPdwIxdF052ibxkH8QnsaAh0SEALw_wcB

Seems like a good idea but i guess the switch is a "dead man switch" in the handle, also dont know if it can withstand hours of stiring.


----------



## Dietz (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> has anyone tried this ???
> https://www.yuppiegadgets.com/produ...p2Pw96CVd33fZPdwIxdF052ibxkH8QnsaAh0SEALw_wcB
> 
> Seems like a good idea but i guess the switch is a "dead man switch" in the handle, also dont know if it can withstand hours of stiring.


Ive never even seen that, But my guess is that this wont be strong enough for the Viscosity of VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Sourced a harddrive, opened it up, is there a easy way to detach the magnet from the metal plate ???


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sourced a harddrive, opened it up, is there a easy way to detach the magnet from the metal plate ???


Not at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Not at all


Lol, took it out, actually it was not the glue but the power of the magnet that was holding it so tight. 
Only need a fan and a stirrer now. 
I think I will make a stirrer with a piece of metal and covering it up with hot glue or some other piece of plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lol, took it out, actually it was not the glue but the power of the magnet that was holding it so tight.
> Only need a fan and a stirrer now.
> I think I will make a stirrer with a piece of metal and covering it up with hot glue or some other piece of plastic.


I would be careful using glue , you can actually use 1 of the magnets to do the stirring. I've done that before

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lol, took it out, actually it was not the glue but the power of the magnet that was holding it so tight.
> Only need a fan and a stirrer now.
> I think I will make a stirrer with a piece of metal and covering it up with hot glue or some other piece of plastic.


Maybe some heatshrink could work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What about the stirrer ?? Any way we can DIY those ??? @Dietz @Humbolt can u please post a pic of urs?



A conventional stirrer bar is a teflon coated metal rod driven by the magnets in the stirrer. You can buy them in a lot of different lengths and sizes depending on your mixing flask. In the past we just used a row of like 4 or 5 magnets from a Buckyballs cube haha. 

Might I suggest also getting yourself an Erlenmeyer flask while you're at it. It's shape is uniquely adapted to mixing fluids without risk of spilling.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> A conventional stirrer bar is a teflon coated metal rod driven by the magnets in the stirrer. You can buy them in a lot of different lengths and sizes depending on your mixing flask. In the past we just used a row of like 4 or 5 magnets from a Buckyballs cube haha.
> 
> Might I suggest also getting yourself an Erlenmeyer flask while you're at it. It's shape is uniquely adapted to mixing fluids without risk of spilling.


Does it have to be a magnet or a metal rod works too ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Maybe some heatshrink could work?


I have a pile of those will definitely try that too..let's hope I am able to seal off the ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

V2 Was GreAt sUcCesSS!!

Only changes I still want to make is to get a Bigger stirrer bar and Proper Mixing Beker with a Flat bottom. And I am still playing around with the Magnet Configurations

This is definitely waaaaay better than shaking it, I love this thing!! I think i might get a Nitecore mixer later, Will go test @Moerse Rooikat 's first and then decide.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Dietz said:


> V2 Was GreAt sUcCesSS!!
> Only changes I still want to make is to get a Bigger stirrer bar and Proper Mixing Beker with a Flat bottom.
> 
> This is definitely waaaaay better than shaking it, I love this thing!! I think i might get a Nitecore mixer later, Will go test @Moerse Rooikat 's first and then decide.
> ...


What stirrer bar are u using ??


----------



## Humbolt (4/5/18)

Thats just lovely @Dietz .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Thats just lovely @Dietz .
> You have the magnet pointing downwards, though? Or am I not understanding incorrectly?
> And how is the fan mounted to the lid?



The magnets are only fixed to fan temporarily until I can find the best configuration for them.

The fan is mounted to the lid with Epoxy, the "Spacer" was made by cutting the top off a water bottle, sanding it flat and stuck it with SuperGlue to the fan. This is also now "adjustable" when using different caps.

Will remove the tape from the magnets later when I find the sweet spot.

The fan basically sits as it is here, but the Tub goes over it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

The magnetic stirrer bar at black vapour is cheap but ordering just that will be expensive. Was anyone able to source it locally in cape town ??


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What stirrer bar are u using ??


One I got from BLCK vapour


----------



## Humbolt (4/5/18)

@Dietz That is really inventive, super impressive!
If you get a chance, please post a vid of it in action.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The magnetic stirrer bar at black vapour is cheap but ordering just that will be expensive. Was anyone able to source it locally in cape town ??



Try some laboratory supply outlets. They have that stuff for like R4 a bar.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Dietz That is really inventive, super impressive!
> If you get a chance, please post a vid of it in action.


Thanks, Will do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks, Will do!


let me know wen you do i need same things to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Try some laboratory supply outlets. They have that stuff for like R4 a bar.


Thanks, sent out a few inquiry emails to them before I go


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks, sent out a few inquiry emails to them before I go


not going to this shop for sure. Lol
yaseen@bmseducation.co.za
Bar = R120
Stirrer = R2380
We are not a store, you will need to confirm and we can keep it ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> not going to this shop for sure. Lol
> yaseen@bmseducation.co.za
> Bar = R120
> Stirrer = R2380
> We are not a store, you will need to confirm and we can keep it ready


Thats Crazy, Can get 2 Nitecore mixers for that!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/5/18)

Dietz said:


> The magnets are only fixed to fan temporarily until I can find the best configuration for them.
> 
> The fan is mounted to the lid with Epoxy, the "Spacer" was made by cutting the top off a water bottle, sanding it flat and stuck it with SuperGlue to the fan. This is also now "adjustable" when using different caps.
> 
> ...


Those magnets need to be flipped 90 degrees, the faces are where the action happens not the edges.
One face is north and the reverse is south, stacking 2 does make the field stronger.
Cutting all the blades off the fan leaving just the hub will also improve performance due to less air drag.
IMO the best fan for the job will be an XBOX fan because they are rated for much higher amps than the general pc fans, 400ma compared to 150ma on a 150mm dia fan.
Bonus is that there are 2 in the same housing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> Those magnets need to be flipped 90 degrees, the faces are where the action happens not the edges.
> One face is north and the reverse is south, stacking 2 does make the field stronger.
> Cutting all the blades off the fan leaving just the hub will also improve performance due to less air drag.
> IMO the best fan for the job will be an XBOX fan because they are rated for much higher amps than the general pc fans, 400ma compared to 150ma on a 150mm dia fan.
> ...


I thought about cutting the blades but was not sure it would improve performance. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> Those magnets need to be flipped 90 degrees, the faces are where the action happens not the edges.
> One face is north and the reverse is south, stacking 2 does make the field stronger.
> Cutting all the blades off the fan leaving just the hub will also improve performance due to less air drag.
> IMO the best fan for the job will be an XBOX fan because they are rated for much higher amps than the general pc fans, 400ma compared to 150ma on a 150mm dia fan.
> ...


Yes these fans are much better, the one Im using is a 0.18A where those are 0.40A.

@Steyn777 I agree cutting the blades should improve, but your have to completely sand it smooth for balance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

So i broke it this weekend by trying to improve it with Higher RPM.... Just saw this, I need one

I am still busy with the newer model and will get some parts tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/5/18)

Staying tuned for Deez Magnetic Stirrer V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (7/5/18)

Dietz said:


> So i broke it this weekend by trying to improve it with Higher RPM.... Just saw this, I need one
> 
> I am still busy with the newer model and will get some parts tomorrow.


Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Staying tuned for Deez Magnetic Stirrer V2


This will be V3 (V8.8.2 if you take the unofficial versions into account)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

All parts ready



All electronics together




The reostat is working really well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> All parts ready
> View attachment 131596
> 
> 
> ...


@Faiyaz Cheulkar My Bru!!! I've been to mantech every day since last Friday for this speed control.
I just picked mine up, and some other things to make this a PROPER Mixer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar My Bru!!! I've been to mantech every day since last Friday for this speed control.
> I just picked mine up, and some other things to make this a PROPER Mixer
> 
> 
> View attachment 131599


How's it one working ?? My one is wobly at high speeds. And I think I need a stirrer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How's it one working ?? My one is wobly at high speeds. And I think I need a storrer.


Ya with the fans I find that it wobbles more if you spin it up without having the stirrer bar on the setup. What did you use to space the Magnets from the fan?

Thats also one of the reasons I needed the upgrade (with the motor and speed control I got this morning). When im done with this it better be able to mix up anything I put out on it


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

This is what is happening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This is what is happening



Three problems I can see, 
1- The cup/bowl/container that you are mixing in must be smooth on the bottom to get the stirrer bar to stay on the center.
2- the Wobbeling can be due to the placement of the magnets on the fan, if they are not perfectly center it will wobble or vibrate. *Can you send a pic of the Magnets on the fan inside?*
3- the polarity of that stirrer bar seems weird because it should stay in one place en rotate.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

That was just a test with water that I was doing, I will try with a smoother base bowl. 
The magnets were placed on a cup and then the magnets were stuck to the lid. I took everything apart but this pic might give you an idea. 

The stir bar is just one of the bar magnets that I got from mantech wrapped in glue.


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That was just a test with water that I was doing, I will try with a smoother base bowl.
> The magnets were placed on a cup and then the magnets were stuck to the lid. I took everything apart but this pic might give you an idea.
> 
> The stir bar is just one of the bar magnets that I got from mantech wrapped in glue.


Try stacking those Magnets on top of each other instead and then place them in the center. Also you need to get those magnets as close to the top as you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That was just a test with water that I was doing, I will try with a smoother base bowl.
> The magnets were placed on a cup and then the magnets were stuck to the lid. I took everything apart but this pic might give you an idea.
> 
> The stir bar is just one of the bar magnets that I got from mantech wrapped in glue.


The orientation of the poles in your HD magnets is in my edited version of your posted pic, like @Dietz indicated in his post, half of the mag is north the other south.
For this reason you wont be able to stack 2 of them with matched curves either because their poles will repel.
Secondly you cannot use a bar magnet and hope to produce anything resembling a stirring action, its just going to slide around and flip over, compared to a suitable stir bar which rolls as it spins.
Better use a steel rod that is no longer than the magnet length and shrink wrap it with hot glue to seal the ends.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> The orientation of the poles in your HD magnets is in my edited version of your posted pic, like @Dietz indicated in his post, half of the mag is north the other south.
> For this reason you wont be able to stack 2 of them with matched curves either because their poles will repel.


So what's the fix then ??


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So what's the fix then ??


Remove the Magnets, Stack them ontop of each other and Put that back on the fan in the center.
Then make a stirrer bar as advised by @blujeenz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So what's the fix then ??


1 magnet, if its too weak try stacking 2 like this.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

So made the changes as suggested, placed a harddrive on the bottom to add weight. Made some space between the motor and the magnet using a plastic cap.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

One magnet still works fine. But now I need something to test this with. The bar magnet won't work. Let's see if I find a steel bar.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

Woola it works.

But I think I should buy a stirrer bar. The screw driver bit is a little wobly and noisy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> One magnet still works fine. But now I need something to test this with. The bar magnet won't work. Let's see if I find a steel bar.


Keep me posted! I should be done with mine by 3 AM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (10/5/18)

Hey guys,, Quick question,, I have a 220v server fan. Which I plan on using to make a stirrer ? Is there a specific pot/rheostat that I need. Tried looking online, but there are far to many different ones out there, Would any work ? or would I need one that could handle 220v ? 

Sorry for Hijacking your thread..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Woola it works.
> 
> But I think I should buy a stirrer bar. The screw driver bit is a little wobly and noisy



Yep, that will happen due to the hex sides and being too long.
Next upgrade is to cut off all the blades flush to the hub, gives more oomph due to less air drag.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey guys,, Quick question,, I have a 220v server fan. Which I plan on using to make a stirrer ? Is there a specific pot/rheostat that I need. Tried looking online, but there are far to many different ones out there, Would any work ? or would I need one that could handle 220v ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread..


Thats a different kettle of fish, you're going to need an AC control for that one, which are kinda pricey.
Something like this.





https://www.rseonlineshop.co.za/products/ac-speed-control-2000-watts?variant=44010997774
You could try a 500w dimmer from a hardware place like Brights, but they are meant for resistive loads whereas your fan is most likely an inductive load.

Communica has a mini kit that you build, called a drill speed controller, R260 odd excl.





http://www.communica.co.za/catalog/Details/P3593765732

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey guys,, Quick question,, I have a 220v server fan. Which I plan on using to make a stirrer ? Is there a specific pot/rheostat that I need. Tried looking online, but there are far to many different ones out there, Would any work ? or would I need one that could handle 220v ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread..


Im sure dhat could work, Im not sure on exactly what to ask for but best bet is to call a place like mantech and ask for one that will work with that fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/18)

Got these for 145 total

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Im sure dhat could work, Im not sure on exactly what to ask for but best bet is to call a place like mantech and ask for one that will work with that fan.


I am wondering, is it absolutely necessary to be able to control the rotational speed?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I am wondering, is it absolutely necessary to be able to control the rotational speed?
> 
> Regards


from what ive seen with my testing, yes, The stirrer bar has to be aligned on the magnet before it spools up, otherwise it just plots around the bottom like a flea on fire. And also shoots off the center if the RPM goes too high

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got these for 145 total
> View attachment 131693


Nice one.
Where from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I am wondering, is it absolutely necessary to be able to control the rotational speed?
> 
> Regards


Yes it is. In my case when the fan runs at full speed, the bar doesn't rotate at all, of its too slow, the bar just sticks to the magnet on the fan and the fan only rotates after you move the bar away. 
Also at high speed rotation the liquid creates a vortex which introduces air in it, and we definitely don't want that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> Nice one.
> Where from?


28a Stellenberg Rd, Parow Industrial, Cape Town, 7493
scienceworld.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got these for 145 total
> View attachment 131693


I just put the smallest one directly in a 60ml bottle which is stirring right now. Will take it out with the help of a magnet once it's done..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (11/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I am wondering, is it absolutely necessary to be able to control the rotational speed?
> 
> Regards


I think for the price they go for it could only be beneficial. I pondered about it as well seeing that the closest place I can find them is 110km away...that's a heck of a drive for something that retails for R12. But when all is said and done this should last a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I think for the price they go for it could only be beneficial. I pondered about it as well seeing that the closest place I can find them is 110km away...that's a heck of a drive for something that retails for R12. But when all is said and done this should last a long time.


The POT/variable resistor is cheap, but the controller I and @Dietz bought for this is r60. It's definitely worth it. U can fine tune the speed really nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The POT/variable resistor is cheap, but the controller I and @Dietz bought for this is r60. It's definitely worth it. U can fine tune the speed really nice.


Not sure it will fit in my setup though. Will take it with me when I go do the shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (12/5/18)

Hey guys. i got some 12v 1amp fans from bitcoin miners. they are extremely noisy but very powerful. i think like a couple thousand rpm.
if anybody wants them let me i got like 8 or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey guys,, Quick question,, I have a 220v server fan. Which I plan on using to make a stirrer ? Is there a specific pot/rheostat that I need. Tried looking online, but there are far to many different ones out there, Would any work ? or would I need one that could handle 220v ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread..


you can use a light dimmer get one with the nob not the one with the electronic switch its a bit easier to work with and you might get it more freely available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> Hey guys,, Quick question,, I have a 220v server fan. Which I plan on using to make a stirrer ? Is there a specific pot/rheostat that I need. Tried looking online, but there are far to many different ones out there, Would any work ? or would I need one that could handle 220v ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread..


you can use a light dimmer get one with the nob not the one with the electronic switch its a bit easier to work with and you might get it more freely available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

cutting the blade is not going to be helpfull.the fans are designed to keep itself cool.also you should cut vents in you holders/tubs for air to enter and exit so your fan doesn't get hot enough to affect performance.
cross vents should work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/18)

and that is especially if its not going to run at designed speeds.so keep the fins your fans will last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Staring at this setup, all parts aquired and mounted, all YouTube videos about wiring potentiometer, voltage regulators, switches, l.e.ds watched and downloaded, heating pad ready to go...and I don't own a soldering iron.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Staring at this setup, all parts aquired and mounted, all YouTube videos about wiring potentiometer, voltage regulators, switches, l.e.ds watched and downloaded, heating pad ready to go...and I don't own a soldering iron.


No need to solder, u can just tie up the wires on the terminals, should work just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> No need to solder, u can just tie up the wires on the terminals, should work just fine.


I considered that, actually I was busy with wrapping the 1st one and it just didn't look good. Spent some money on this, so want it to proper. This is a mining town, one of my neighbours MUST have one...pondering...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (13/5/18)

Aand its working, *V3 (AKA V8.8.2) The FrankenbeastMixer* 
Im really happy with this version I think there will be only one more version after this, to get it into a good looking enclosure with a Heatpad.

Will upload videos later but here are some pics






After a 15 min stirrr






On for 30 Seconds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Aand its working, *V3 (AKA V8.8.2) The FrankenbeastMixer*
> Im really happy with this version I think there will be only one more version after this, to get it into a good looking enclosure with a Heatpad.
> 
> Will upload videos later but here are some pics
> ...


Well done @Dietz. Faster than Fanie she looks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

I think I need to look at getting/building one of these as I have a MOUNTAIN of juice to make for mates this weekend. My arms are tired in advance just thinking about shaking that many bottles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## veecee (13/5/18)

congrats @Dietz, looks like its working great.
pity i only saw the thread now, I could've helped. I built version 2 of mine a few months ago.
I also quickly realised that even though it can stir water or pg, VG is VERY thick. And for this reason you HAVE to have speed control, and I had to double up my magnet strength.
I also went with an AC motor from a desktop fan, so that it would have more torque. I actually bought the fan new from clicks and stripped it just for the motor and wiring. I liked the idea of an AC fan also because I could plug it straight into a wall socket without the need for a 12v adapter, and because of that I was able to use one of my house light dimmer switches as a donor speed control. AC motors dont use voltage to regulate speed, you have to regulate the hertz rating of electrical signal. but it was easy enough.
I used a project box from communica to house the whole thing.
see pics attached.
@Raindance - the attached video shows why speed control is necessary. sometimes the stirrer bar disconnects from the magnet, and you have to stop it to get it to "stick" again. if you cant control the speed then this happens everytime you start the motor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (13/5/18)

veecee said:


> congrats @Dietz, looks like its working great.
> pity i only saw the thread now, I could've helped. I built version 2 of mine a few months ago.
> I also quickly realised that even though it can stir water or pg, VG is VERY thick. And for this reason you HAVE to have speed control, and I had to double up my magnet strength.
> I also went with an AC motor from a desktop fan, so that it would have more torque. I actually bought the fan new from clicks and stripped it just for the motor and wiring. I liked the idea of an AC fan also because I could plug it straight into a wall socket without the need for a 12v adapter, and because of that I was able to use one of my house light dimmer switches as a donor speed control. AC motors dont use voltage to regulate speed, you have to regulate the hertz rating of electrical signal. but it was easy enough.
> ...



Thanks @veecee, that look good. Thats exactly what I am planning to build it into from this, add a heating pad and get some bigger stirrer bars

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (13/5/18)

And here are some Videos of V3

I think this is the final update. I am going to do a few minor updates to this, but nothing major mostly to look better. 

Initial testing with water:


More testing with water:


And testing with some Freshly mixed juice (Pychee By Rude Rudi):
WARNING, Lots of noise from the plastic container. turn down the volume.
Testing how high it can go with a 70/30 Mix (roughly 95ml), Noise should reduce if I use a Better housing for the mixer and a glass mixing beaker.


And finally some last pics:











Thanks for all the help and advice from everyone this thing rocks!!! I am way more eager to mix something knowing that I dont have to shake anything!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/5/18)

Nice!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## veecee (13/5/18)

That thing rocks! Deserves a lekka enclosure. Communicate has some good ones.

I'm curious what components you used, and where you got them.

My diy spidey senses are tingling! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## veecee (13/5/18)

Does your stir bar have a little rib in the middle?

Mine doesn't, and the friction is increased and you get more noise.

My solution was to wrap a little silicon hairband around the middle of the bar.

Run smoother, a little faster and lot quieter.

Hope that helps 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

veecee said:


> That thing rocks! Deserves a lekka enclosure. Communicate has some good ones.
> 
> I'm curious what components you used, and where you got them.
> 
> ...


Hey @veecee Here is a list of components used:
From mantech:
- Brush DC Motor speed controller @ R34.48 (Stock Code 14CE980)
- 12VDC Brush motor 0.8A 3000RPM @ R61.62 (stock Code 14C6304)
- Capacitor Bracket @ R10.07 (Stock Code 15C0712)

Other parts from:
- Container/housing from JuicyJoes, You get one when you order a few things
- (Spacing lip between container and Mixing base)An old Avo contrainer (That foam that its packed in) Cut to size and wrapped with aluminum tape to make it more presentable.
- Flange/Coupler to fit the Platform for magnets is from the handle of one of these Seam Rippers that I (Borrowed ) from my wife's dressmaking stuff.
- Mounting plate for magnets is from a Old discovery medical aid card cut so size and grinded down a bit
- Soldering stuff
- Old external Hard drive AC Adapter

This setup is definitely a bit overkill, But thats the way I like it!! Who knows when you will need to "stirr" rocks to a mushy liquid 







Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

veecee said:


> Does your stir bar have a little rib in the middle?
> 
> Mine doesn't, and the friction is increased and you get more noise.
> 
> ...


No, Mine's also flat but it works well for now. Will get bigger bars with that line in the middle later this month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/5/18)

guys you can use one of your extra o-rings that comes with your atty's.the ones that used for driptips should work fine on you stirrer bars

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Its ready...but trying to make sure I have a DC adapter that won't harm anything, this took me ages to make, don't want to risk anything. Any thoughts or advice regarding adapters would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131908
> 
> 
> Its ready...but trying to make sure I have a DC adapter that won't harm anything, this took me ages to make, don't want to risk anything. Any thoughts or advice regarding adapters would be much appreciated.


I stand to be corrected here, but you should be able to use on adapter to power both (Voltage wise) depending on how you connect them, But just make sure the *Amperage *is enough to carry the rating of both fans Combined cos it wont use more Volts but definitely more Amps

Please note I am in no way qualified to make these suggestions, but am eager to try and help


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I stand to be corrected here, but you should be able to use on adapter to power both (Voltage wise) depending on how you connect them, But just make sure the *Amperage *is enough to carry the rating of both fans Combined cos it wont use more Volts but definitely more Amps
> 
> Please note I am in no way qualified to make these suggestions, but am eager to try and help


Thanks @Dietz. Runs from 1 power jack and had a concern about Amps. Adapter I have outputs 2amp so it should be high enough, that said that is also my concern. All I do know is Higher Voltage will damage it and just because an adapter has a switch that says reverse reverse polarity, does not mean you should toggle that switch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @Dietz. Runs from 1 power jack and had a concern about Amps. Adapter I have outputs 2amp so it should be high enough, that said that is also my concern. All I do know is Higher Voltage will damage it and just because an adapter has a switch that says reverse reverse polarity, does not mean you should toggle that switch.


Ideally a dc fan should run in the reverse direction when you switch the polarity. But the computer fans dont do that, so they wont run at all if its not connected correctly. These fans can take upto 2 amps current(or a little more) so your adapter should be fine. I tested mine with 3 amps and it was running the same. They run faster only if you increase the volts. 
Right now am using a 12V power adapter with a 1.5 amp output. You can send a pic of the label on the power adapter and the label on the fans, just for me to check if you want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Ideally a dc fan should run in the reverse direction when you switch the polarity. But the computer fans dont do that, so they wont run at all if its not connected correctly. These fans can take upto 2 amps current(or a little more) so your adapter should be fine. I tested mine with 3 amps and it was running the same. They run faster only if you increase the volts.
> Right now am using a 12V power adapter with a 1.5 amp output. You can send a pic of the label on the power adapter and the label on the fans, just for me to check if you want.


That would be awesome. In town quick, will send asap...literally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Guys, the amps being used will be a function of the voltage applied to the fans resistence. A supply rated two amps will only supply at two amps if the rated voltage times the applied resistence requires it. A two amp supply poeering a one amp circuit will only supply one amp.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Ideally a dc fan should run in the reverse direction when you switch the polarity. But the computer fans dont do that, so they wont run at all if its not connected correctly. These fans can take upto 2 amps current(or a little more) so your adapter should be fine. I tested mine with 3 amps and it was running the same. They run faster only if you increase the volts.
> Right now am using a 12V power adapter with a 1.5 amp output. You can send a pic of the label on the power adapter and the label on the fans, just for me to check if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (14/5/18)

That's a proper job you're doing right there ou pjel  Dual stirrers nogals. I like. Looking forward to seeing the result in action!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131933
> View attachment 131934


If my estimated calculations are correct you will be pulling les than 0.15 amps per fan. That two amp supply is plenty powerful enough. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, the amps being used will be a function of the voltage applied to the fans resistence. A supply rated two amps will only supply at two amps if the rated voltage times the applied resistence requires it. A two amp supply poeering a one amp circuit will only supply one amp.
> 
> Regards


Thanks @Raindance, when I say that I am clueless in this world I am not joking 1 bit. It took me 4 hours of in depth searching this morning to make sure I actually used the Positive pin in the DC jack I installed (thank goodness though cause I didn't) I have never held a soldering iron untill this morning and as to grinders, if it's not for coffee then nope...did you know they shoot like sparks at you when you cut something? That was a fun experience.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Thanks @SHiBBY, now to see if it actually runs. Lol.


SHiBBY said:


> That's a proper job you're doing right there ou pjel  Dual stirrers nogals. I like. Looking forward to seeing the result in action![/QUOTE


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks @SHiBBY, now to see if it actually runs. Lol.


And that's a no, will have to rethink my wiring. LeDs lights up when the switch is OFF, I suppose that makes sense seeing that I wired their negative output with all the rest.


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> And that's a no, will have to rethink my wiring. LeDs lights up when the switch is OFF, I suppose that makes sense seeing that I wired their negative output with all the rest.


If the power supply wire is a core wire surrounded by a wire mesh, the mesh is negative and the core is positive .

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> If the power supply wire is a core wire surrounded by a wire mesh, the mesh is negative and the core is positive .
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards





Was thinking my schematic might be wrong, but even if it was, the LEDs are wired straight to switch, so even with a wrong schematic they should've lit up. Correct?


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131942
> 
> Was thinking my schematic might be wrong, but even if it was, the LEDs are wired straight to switch, so even with a wrong schematic they should've lit up. Correct?
> View attachment 131942


Led's are diodes and will only allow curent to flow thrpugh them in one direction. The other way round the act as a off switch.

Do yo perhaps have a mean of sharing your schematic ?

Regard


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Led's are diodes and will only allow curent to flow thrpugh them in one direction. The other way round the act as a off switch.
> 
> Do yo perhaps have a mean of sharing your schematic ?
> 
> Regard


Will try and write one down in a understandable way...as the jargon makes as much sense to me as my ex girlfriends new taste in men.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Will try and write one down in a understandable way...as the jargon makes as much sense to me as my ex girlfriends new taste in men.




Sent

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 131945
> Sent










Ja I'm not even going to try my hand at drawing...lol.

And the leds are the coolest thing on this, its a party mixer. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131946
> View attachment 131947
> View attachment 131948
> View attachment 131949
> ...


Holy crap! Will need to study this a bit, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Holy crap! Will need to study this a bit, lol.


Oh please take your time @Raindance. And thanks for taking the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131946
> View attachment 131947
> View attachment 131948
> View attachment 131949
> ...





Think this is it.

Must be 12V led!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 131952
> 
> Think this is it.
> 
> ...


They are 12v led light modules. They turn on when the stirrer is of. That is what they should do with this wiring. The problem lies with the initial power to switch...I think. Going to play around and start fault finding therem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Problem not at the the power source, connected fan and led directly to jack and both worked, so between the switch, potentiometer and Voltage regulator I did something wrong.


----------



## RainstormZA (14/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I stand to be corrected here, but you should be able to use on adapter to power both (Voltage wise) depending on how you connect them, But just make sure the *Amperage *is enough to carry the rating of both fans Combined cos it wont use more Volts but definitely more Amps
> 
> Please note I am in no way qualified to make these suggestions, but am eager to try and help



What he said. I'm a technician and fitted a cheap ac/dc adapter to a fan on my biltong and herb dryer - has been working for over 2 years now. The original fan stopped working so replaced with a pc fan spare... Works very well.


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Power was not the problem...there's something else at play here...something sinister, something older than the 1st evil, I cannot fight this, I have to destroy it. 
Testing everything now, wire for wire...no point in redoing the whole schematic if it's something like a faulty wire or switch etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

@Raindance I think I might be understanding the switches wrong.


Led module positive connected to ON from switch. LED negative connected to Negative Ground from DC jack. DC jack positive connected to ON from switch.

Is this not supposed to create a circuit that would power up the LED when the switch is toggled? Instead it gave my spark noises at the DC jack so had to unplug it quickly. I'M sure I'm missing something?


----------



## RainstormZA (14/5/18)

What are the specs of your led module? Does it need a led driver?


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Raindance I think I might be understanding the switches wrong.
> View attachment 131965
> 
> Led module positive connected to ON from switch. LED negative connected to Negative Ground from DC jack. DC jack positive connected to ON from switch.
> ...


If I understand your description correctly , what you are describing is the same as connecting the led pos and neg to the power supply pos and neg. The switch is irrelevant in this circuit. As i understand it.

You mentioned earlier that the led must be on when the switch is off. This has me pussled a bit. Is it a simple switch or a dual state one? Dual state meaning when the toggle up or down completes two different circuits.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> If I understand your description correctly , what you are describing is the same as connecting the led pos and neg to the power supply pos and neg. The switch is irrelevant in this circuit. As i understand it.
> 
> You mentioned earlier that the led must be on when the switch is off. This has me pussled a bit. Is it a simple switch or a dual state one? Dual state meaning when the toggle up or down completes two different circuits.
> 
> Regards


That's correct, I'm simply adding the switch to see if I understand everything correctly and also to test that all components are working. At the moment the trying to up my knowledge and trying to find a way that the logic makes sense to me.
Sorry for the misunderstanding of the previous post, the LED should not be on when the stirrer is not, I simply wired it incorrectly and then it made sense to me what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (14/5/18)

Its a 12V 2 light strip, it works perfectly, but just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong so I can better understand how exactly switches works.


RainstormZA said:


> What are the specs of your led module? Does it need a led driver?


----------



## RainstormZA (14/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Its a 12V 2 light strip, it works perfectly, but just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong so I can better understand how exactly switches works.



I am pretty sure you need a led driver - I have a led driver that powers up to 4 x 3w led chips.

This is what I use

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (15/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> View attachment 131908
> 
> 
> Its ready...but trying to make sure I have a DC adapter that won't harm anything, this took me ages to make, don't want to risk anything. Any thoughts or advice regarding adapters would be much appreciated.


You should flip those fans over, so that you can glue the magnets to the rotating base in the middle. Unless the magnets are on the other side, in which case ignore my comment. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (16/5/18)

Thanks all, and @Dietz sorry for completely hijacking your thread. I will put all info to use and when all is working report back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (16/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Thanks all, and @Dietz sorry for completely hijacking your thread. I will put all info to use and when all is working report back.


No stress @Steyn777 thats exactly why I started this thread, to document my build and hopefully help other with the same need further down the line.
Its been a fun project!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (16/5/18)

Here's my setup:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hack-diy-magnetic-stirrer.t37471/

The setup sits on top of my PC which provides a bit of heat and the fan is connected to the fan controller on the PC board so speed control is done via software.

I also struggled with the magnets being unbalanced but hooking the fan up to the fan speed controller fixed that. Start the fan off at 40% for a few minutes (the bar barely turns but stays in sync with the fan) and the VG heats up and thins out a bit and then crank the fan up to 80% and it maintains sync. Hardly an ideal scenario but fits my needs perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/18)

Sorry for jackin' your thread @Dietz, thought I'd share a pic of my stirrer in action.
Inside is a 24vdc fan powered by a 1A power supply.

Most of the components were salvaged from things I had laying around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sorry for jackin' your thread @Dietz, thought I'd share a pic of my stirrer in action.
> Inside is a 24vdc fan powered by a 1A power supply.
> 
> Most of the components were salvaged from things I had laying around.
> View attachment 133187


Woohooo that`s one bad ass looking Stirrer. where or from what did u get that POT from ???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Woohooo that`s one bad ass looking Stirrer. where or from what did u get that POT from ???


we use them at work for speed control so found an old panel and grabbed it from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I am pretty sure you need a led driver - I have a led driver that powers up to 4 x 3w led chips.
> 
> This is what I use
> 
> ...


This driver is required when you use AC current, if you are using DC current u dont need that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sorry for jackin' your thread @Dietz, thought I'd share a pic of my stirrer in action.
> Inside is a 24vdc fan powered by a 1A power supply.
> 
> Most of the components were salvaged from things I had laying around.
> View attachment 133187



That looks awesome @Humbolt !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/18)

Thanks @Silver, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sorry for jackin' your thread @Dietz, thought I'd share a pic of my stirrer in action.
> Inside is a 24vdc fan powered by a 1A power supply.
> 
> Most of the components were salvaged from things I had laying around.
> View attachment 133187


Retro.remi ds me of the cases we took to school in sub A and B

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/18)

Resistance said:


> Retro.remi ds me of the cases we took to school in sub A and B
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


those brown ugly things?? Gosh I absolutely hated mine!


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

@Gandalf Vapes 

Nice to see stuff being recycled..


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Sorry for jackin' your thread @Dietz, thought I'd share a pic of my stirrer in action.
> Inside is a 24vdc fan powered by a 1A power supply.
> 
> Most of the components were salvaged from things I had laying around.
> View attachment 133187


That does look store bought @Humbolt, great work!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> those brown ugly things?? Gosh I absolutely hated mine!


Didn't mean it like that.meant it got a classic look with the dial pot and switch.old school but cool

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (27/5/18)

Resistance said:


> Didn't mean it like that.meant it got a classic look with the dial pot and switch.old school but cool
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Retro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> those brown ugly things?? Gosh I absolutely hated mine!


Lol you call them fugly?

I loved them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/5/18)

There was a phase were we used it in high school,along with shorts,suspenders and blazers.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (29/5/18)

Added one of These and it definitely improved things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

This site is difficult to navigate on my phone.  will have to check it out on my pc tomortow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> This site is difficult to navigate on my phone.  will have to check it out on my pc tomortow


It's not a whole lot better on the pc. 
@Dietz post was a 250ml glass beaker R40.
The page of interest seems to be the beakers and stirbars.
https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/equipment-2/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> It's not a whole lot better on the pc.
> @Dietz post was a 250ml glass beaker R40.
> The page of interest seems to be the beakers and stirbars.
> https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/equipment-2/
> View attachment 133561


Well for starters, I can't find a search bar and no "menu" dropdown option to look into categories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/18)

Now I'm going to look for a brown case to make me a stirrer or just to store my gear...
Good job and well done to all

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

blujeenz said:


> It's not a whole lot better on the pc.
> @Dietz post was a 250ml glass beaker R40.
> The page of interest seems to be the beakers and stirbars.
> https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/equipment-2/
> View attachment 133561


Yes I wanted to link the beker


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Well for starters, I can't find a search bar and no "menu" dropdown option to look into categories.


I agree, this site is a bit finicky, but there is expandable menu in the top right corner, everything is categorized there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> They are 12v led light modules. They turn on when the stirrer is of. That is what they should do with this wiring. The problem lies with the initial power to switch...I think. Going to play around and start fault finding therem


Is there a purpose to the LED's, or is it just for bling factor?


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Is there a purpose to the LED's, or is it just for bling factor?


Absolutely just for bling factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Is there a purpose to the LED's, or is it just for bling factor?


Absolutely just for bling factor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (9/6/18)

This thread got me wanting to make another one of these. My 5v PC fan died when a fed it a diet of 12v trying to get it to sun faster so this time round going for a full on 5 litre V8! Ooops, three speed 220V electric fan motor, this thing should be able to mix concrete! Got the idea somewhere above.

Not finished yet:



But this is what it should look like when it is:



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dietz (9/6/18)

Raindance said:


> This thread got me wanting to make another one of these. My 5v PC fan died when a fed it a diet of 12v trying to get it to sun faster so this time round going for a full on 5 litre V8! Ooops, three speed 220V electric fan motor, this thing should be able to mix concrete! Got the idea somewhere above.
> 
> Not finished yet:
> View attachment 134856
> ...


Thats it!! Go Big or go home!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (10/6/18)

Raindance said:


> This thread got me wanting to make another one of these. My 5v PC fan died when a fed it a diet of 12v trying to get it to sun faster so this time round going for a full on 5 litre V8! Ooops, three speed 220V electric fan motor, this thing should be able to mix concrete! Got the idea somewhere above.
> 
> Not finished yet:
> View attachment 134856
> ...


Holy Moly... That's more like a supercharged 5 Litre V8!
Looking forward to seeing it in action

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/6/18)

Humbolt said:


> Holy Moly... That's more like a supercharged 5 Litre V8!
> Looking forward to seeing it in action


Now just need to get my magnets sorted, will get some tips from @Dietz tomorrow.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Now just need to get my magnets sorted, will get some tips from @Dietz tomorrow.
> 
> Regards


hard drive magnets

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (11/6/18)

If all else fails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> If all else fails.
> 
> View attachment 134989


Instant steeping

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That's correct, I'm simply adding the switch to see if I understand everything correctly and also to test that all components are working. At the moment the trying to up my knowledge and trying to find a way that the logic makes sense to me.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding of the previous post, the LED should not be on when the stirrer is not, I simply wired it incorrectly and then it made sense to me what.


On this note,don't know if you sorted already.check the voltage allowance on the led strip.that looks like 12v volt and should run with your fan at 12v without anything else.and if its wired via the dimmer it should still work just less bright if you turn it down.note that some of those leds don't run on less than 6v. So I would void the dimmer and the light switch straight to switch and power source

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

As mentioned I needed some stronger magnets to drive my stirrer. Got four scary strong ones from Mantech and Q-bonded them to what is left of the original fan hub.



This now drives my flea in cold 60/40 juice without a problem at all three speeds.



The juice in the pic is my Rum and Maple NET which was put on the stirrer un-stirred or shaken. Took less than a minute to mix up so no layers were visible anymore.

Now I need a larger flea for larger mixes. So nice not to have to shake manually any longer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/6/18)

Raindance said:


> As mentioned I needed some stronger magnets to drive my stirrer. Got four scary strong ones from Mantech and Q-bonded them to what is left of the original fan hub.
> View attachment 135431
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the size of the stirrer ?


----------



## Raindance (14/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Whats the size of the stirrer ?


The casing is made of waste pipe fittings, the type you find underground and your toilet is connected to. Embarrassingly I do not know the size by hart. Estimate 150 to 160 mm. The motor is a 50W fan motor.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/6/18)

What is this flea you're referring to now @Raindance?


----------



## Raindance (15/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What is this flea you're referring to now @Raindance?


The little plastic covered bar magnet that goes in the liquid and does the stirring.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (15/6/18)

Raindance said:


> The little plastic covered bar magnet that goes in the liquid and does the stirring.
> 
> Regards


Also known as a magnetic stir bar.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/8/18)

I know it's been a while - but had to share this, almost almost complete.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (11/8/18)

Great! All that was missing were a boiler and clouds of steam. Steampunk steeping!

Forgive me, red wine talking!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (11/8/18)

I've got that Nitecore NFF01 heated magnetic stirrer now. It's magical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I've got that Nitecore NFF01 heated magnetic stirrer now. It's magical.


With the overhead you can put your container straight on a heating pad, and volume wise it's awesome - in the vid I posted it's mixing 300ml 70/30 pg/vg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (12/8/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I know it's been a while - but had to share this, almost almost complete.


Nice! Where's the how-to video?


Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (12/8/18)

veecee said:


> Nice! Where's the how-to video?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


When I'm 100% happy with it I'll make a tutorial - honestly don't know why more people go for this build rather than the magnetic one. it's basically the same price, less components, and much much stronger than a magnetic mixer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (12/8/18)

Steyn777 said:


> When I'm 100% happy with it I'll make a tutorial - honestly don't know why more people go for this build rather than the magnetic one. it's basically the same price, less components, and much much stronger than a magnetic mixer.


Pm me which components you used pls

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

I have a handheld version of this device ,but mine contaminated my e-juice because of overhead vibration
If your motor has got a secure casing then I would go this route but otherwise I would not recommend it.


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

I am not throwing anyone off this.just be sure your casing on your motor is sealed perfectly.
@Steyn777 take a pic of your stirrer pls


----------



## RainstormZA (14/8/18)

Steyn777 said:


> When I'm 100% happy with it I'll make a tutorial - honestly don't know why more people go for this build rather than the magnetic one. it's basically the same price, less components, and much much stronger than a magnetic mixer.


Lol why not get a electric mixer? They go for cheap nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol why not get a electric mixer? They go for cheap nowadays.


@Resistance @Pixstar @Raindance @RainstormZA





Not a bad idea...or so I thought until i went looking for 1. Smallest one in this collection is still R1200, the cheapest one is R500 but it's called a hand mixer for a reason (no stand)
The size shouldn't really be a problem if you were mixing juice for the Gauteng and North West vapers.
None of them comes with a sealable container
These are also not industrial machines. They are meant for recipes that require maybe a 2 - 10min mix...not sure if they'll go the 7 days I just put this one through. Again, if size didn't matter, we could use a cement mixer here.
Oh and then of course there's the speed setting thing....all of these have preset settings.

Then......no wait, the above should be efficient. (couldn't find a emoji that drops the mic)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

@steyn...it took you a while for this reply.well done...pick up the mic and do another 1 soon


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

Then what is this??? Even ones with stands and you can get lids as optional extra's.What a waste of a good mic...












Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

Resistance said:


> Then what is this??? Even ones with stands and you can get lids as optional extra's.What a waste of a good mic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me a while because I haven't been very active on any online platform for a while, so only saw it today.....anyway....surely you didn't just come back with a hand mixer......(no stand).......uh uh, I know it's late/early, but you're better than this @Resistance.


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

@Steyn777 I looked for options to make it easier. There's is speed control,stands and lid options and even cheap options that's why I captured with text included.
You see the drop the mic thingy got to me not the other part you said. I have agree'd yes and its because my version contaminated my diy and I said so quote ''not to put anyone off''
So I have also thought about a clean version hence I asked you to take a pic instead of the video ,because I was also thinking of getting this type of mixer because its easier to make a stand than a motor enclosure.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

@Resistance thanks for clearing things up - I fully understand that the drop the mic thing got to you - that was, after all, the intention.
I don't think all the pictures you uploaded actually loaded properly, (I uploaded them again below) - because I still can't find 1 with speed control (as my post mentioned, preset speed settings won't work), the one's with stands are still to large (another point I mentioned in my post) - but let's move on.
The mixer from 2 sides, to show power point and speed control. It's a plastic container that harbours all the wires and DC motor etc, the whisk goes into the container, and then the container get's sealed. It's affordable, it's strong and it's portable.






Resistance said:


> @Steyn777 I looked for options to make it easier. There's is speed control,stands and lid options and even cheap options that's why I captured with text included.
> You see the drop the mic thingy got to me not the other part you said. I have agree'd yes and its because my version contaminated my diy and I said so quote ''not to put anyone off''
> So I have also thought about a clean version hence I asked you to take a pic instead of the video ,because I was also thinking of getting this type of mixer because its easier to make a stand than a motor enclosure.


----------



## Raindance (21/8/18)

Must give it to the Russel Hobs jobbie having a Digitally controlled high gloss finish! Thats awesome.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

@Steyn777 the first one Kenwood highlighted by @Raindance is 4 speed.the others most probably only have two speeds as all versions I have seen has 2 to 6 speed settings.
like I said Mine contaminated my diy but is it works for you,go for it.
mine was handheld 12vdc but, the casing wasn't that good and I didn't feel the need to put in in a casing after that.
and I ran it on a variable V transformer.
And that's the reason I looked at the mixer.It comes in a case with a built in handle has some speed control and if it doesn't have a stand its easier to make one than make a casing for the motor. And if the brushes wear it can be replaced.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Steyn777 the first one Kenwood highlighted by @Raindance is 4 speed.the others most probably only have two speeds as all versions I have seen has 2 to 6 speed settings.
> like I said Mine contaminated my diy but is it works for you,go for it.
> mine was handheld 12vdc but, the casing wasn't that good and I didn't feel the need to put in in a casing after that.
> and I ran it on a variable V transformer.
> And that's the reason I looked at the mixer.It comes in a case with a built in handle has some speed control and if it doesn't have a stand its easier to make one than make a casing for the motor. And if the brushes wear it can be replaced.


@Resistance, I would say give this build a go and focus on your container that you will be using. With this 1, the motor can start leaking anything, it won't get into the liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

Hahaha well played @Steyn777 

I have a electric mixer that has 5 speed settings and a turbo button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha well played @Steyn777
> 
> I have a electric mixer that has 5 speed settings and a turbo button.


Got that last week, my wife thinks it's for making cake batter. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (21/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha well played @Steyn777
> 
> I have a electric mixer that has 5 speed settings and a turbo button.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (20/9/18)

in all honesty.. what is wrong with using a handheld coffee/mil frother?

I'm genuinely asking..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (20/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> in all honesty.. what is wrong with using a handheld coffee/mil frother?
> 
> I'm genuinely asking..


Nothing wrong, I think the purpose was just to be able to make something out of Items you already have lying around. If you have a frother I guess you would not need this? I personally like a stirrer better coz I made it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (20/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> in all honesty.. what is wrong with using a handheld coffee/mil frother?
> 
> I'm genuinely asking..


What @Dietz said. Also, some people like to leave mixes to stir for long. I personally leave mine to stir for 3 hours when I make a big batch. Aint no way I'm standing with a frother for 3 hours.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> in all honesty.. what is wrong with using a handheld coffee/mil frother?
> 
> I'm genuinely asking..


Nothing beats being able to make something and burst with pride over it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> in all honesty.. what is wrong with using a handheld coffee/mil frother?



I've tried this and it does not work. Well, it does work for a short while but then the milk frother packs up because the VG is too thick for it to run properly. This happened with 2 milk frothers I bought specifically for this purpose, different brands.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (20/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> What @Dietz said. Also, some people like to leave mixes to stir for long. I personally leave mine to stir for 3 hours when I make a big batch. Aint no way I'm standing with a frother for 3 hours.



Why leave it for so long?

also, what did you make the stir rod from? and its it coated? or did you just buy one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (20/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Why leave it for so long?
> 
> also, what did you make the stir rod from? and its it coated? or did you just buy one?


I've noticed that it takes a while for all the constituents to mix with each other, with the flavour concentrates sitting mostly at the top. So I just let it do its thing for 3 hours with no real science behind it.
Bought the rod at Blck Vapor. It's coated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/9/18)

Bad part about a top mount is vibration might let contaminating particles fall in.
Bottom stirrer can be closed and left alone while working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

this is by far the best thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/9/18)

SHiBBY said:


> - A "speed switch" is called a potentiometer, or "pot" for short. The one you require will be based largely on your chosen fan and power source.



After recent events, if I walk into a store now and ask for "pot" I might get something _*totally*_ different... On the other hand, after use I might not mind if my juice was stirred or not, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## snowman123 (5/7/19)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @veecee, that look good. Thats exactly what I am planning to build it into from this, add a heating pad and get some bigger stirrer bars



@ Dietz thank you for the awesome info. I followed your design with the exception of the pot control module. I was able to get a away with a simple switched 10K potentiometer that works fine for me.

The hardest part was getting the right magnets. Hard drive magnets seemed to produce the best results. I used a cheap electrical 60mmx60mm enclosure to house everything. The size is really compact and the components fit in with hardly any room left. Should have went bigger on the enclosure but for now I am happy with it. I tried this as it was with 80/20 VG PG juices and it just wouldn't mix properly.

After some thinking, I wanted to add heating function to heat VG to improve the viscosity to aid the mixing process so I searched around internationally on a few popular websites and manage to get a 12V Silicon Heating Pad (normally used for 3D printing) which is about 10W. Also I needed to control the temperature. So I managed to get a 12V temp controller on the cheap also for about R65.00

Bought them from here:
https://www.banggood.com/Waterproof...0MM-DC-12V-10W-p-972464.html?cur_warehouse=CN
https://www.banggood.com/W3230-DC-1....html?rmmds=search&ID=515547&cur_warehouse=CN

I couldn't fit the temp controller flush mount due to the lack of space available in the enclosure so I just glued it to the outside. Not the best looking job but it works. The temp controller is easy to setup although the chinglish instructions are downright useless so I had to follow a process of trial and error.

The silicone heating pad reaches 110 degrees Celsius so temperature control is important not to damage your nicotine your mixes. I used a cheap thermocouple thermometer to do my initial setup and calibration of the temp controller (also available from supplier listed above below R100).

With some fine tuning, I have managed to get a temp range of the liquid content inside the beaker to be around min 40 to max 41 degrees Celsius (don't be misled with the picture as it shows 50-60 degrees on the display which is only the heating pad temp)

Now I just need to add a small piece of 0.5mm aluminium sheet over the silicone heat pad to allow better thermal conductivity and to improve the ramp up time. Will get to this over the weekend.

All in all, I am happy with the results. The stirrer is silent, heats up in about 5 minutes and seems to be creating a decent vortex.

Here's a video clip of the stirrer it in action

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz (5/7/19)

snowman123 said:


> @ Dietz thank you for the awesome info. I followed your design with the exception of the pot control module. I was able to get a away with a simple switched 10K potentiometer that works fine for me.
> 
> The hardest part was getting the right magnets. Hard drive magnets seemed to produce the best results. I used a cheap electrical 60mmx60mm enclosure to house everything. The size is really compact and the components fit in with hardly any room left. Should have went bigger on the enclosure but for now I am happy with it. I tried this as it was with 80/20 VG PG juices and it just wouldn't mix properly.
> 
> ...



Wow, Now THAT is a DIY MAgnetic Stirrer!!!!
Very Well done on this!! I appreciate your feedback and Notes on this Master Stirrer  And it Looks Friggen Cool with your front control and LED too!

The only updates that Ive done with mine was to rebuild it into the same electrical box as you used, im thinking Its time for another upgrade so that I too have heat on mine 

Happy mixing and thanks again for Sharing, if there was a prize for this, it would definitely go to you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (12/7/19)

Dietz said:


> Wow, Now THAT is a DIY MAgnetic Stirrer!!!!
> Very Well done on this!! I appreciate your feedback and Notes on this Master Stirrer  And it Looks Friggen Cool with your front control and LED too!
> 
> The only updates that Ive done with mine was to rebuild it into the same electrical box as you used, im thinking Its time for another upgrade so that I too have heat on mine
> ...


Agreed. That's kickass! Exactly the upgrades that my stirrer needs! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

